# Upgrading SE-R Suspension....Help me pick what is the best please!



## ryanlucas13 (Jan 14, 2003)

I am going to upgrade my suspension in my 200sx SE-R. I dont want to spend $1000 on springs and shocks, so i did some research. I was wondering what would be the best overall combo. I dont want any bumpy rides, just normal riding.. I had a set of arospeed springs on my last 200sx and I couldnt stand it, the ride was too bumpy for me so I took them off. Anyways, here is what i found with prices. Please help me pick what is the best and not going to change the way the stock suspension performs. Thanks.

KYB GR-2 Shocks/Strut Set : $170
TEIN S TECH LOWERING SPRINGS : $115
B+G Springs : $150
EIBACH LOWING SPRINGS : $160
Intrax Lowering Springs : $140

OBX CAMBER KIT FRONT AND REAR - $20

Please give me some help. Thanks very much.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

so I take it you want a lowered ride but don't care for a stiffer ride.... not going to happen! You'll be bouncing off your bumpstops all the time and just bounce all over the place.

The cheapest, reasonable setup is a set of KYB AGXs with Hyperco springs.


----------



## ryanlucas13 (Jan 14, 2003)

I dont mind a stiffer ride. I just dont want to feel every bump in the road. Is there something that I could get that would perform for me. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

KYB GR-2 Shocks/Strut Set : $170
^ ^ ^ 
where did you find this at?


----------



## ryanlucas13 (Jan 14, 2003)

oh...i think i saw them on ebay...check it out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7914746610&category=33590


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7914746610&category=33590



Is it me or the fronts on those gr2's don't look like they are for sentras? :wtf: If that is just a standard image the seller uses, better make sure they are made for our cars.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> KYB GR-2 Shocks/Strut Set : $170
> ^ ^ ^
> where did you find this at?


KYB GR-2's are nothing but OEM replacments.. nothing upgraded about them.

If you plan to do just springs.. The go with the Eibach.. can't go wrong there and you can rest assured they are the correct spring rates. 

Or better yet, save your money until you can buy a quality suspension upgrade.. Like the new Nismo setup or Tein, or Motivational Engineering (if they still have some)

good luck...!


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

I recommend you do a little more research.. read the stickies up there.. then you'll come to understand that when it comes to your suspension it's best to save up some money (increase that budget of yours) and get something that you won't be unhappy with and won't have to replace so soon.

I recommend Motivational Engineering's setup.. they have two.. coilovers and standards. I think the standards suit your needs best.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Tein makes great suspensions for other cars so their is no real reason why it would be different for Nissan. A NISMO suspension wouldn't be a bad way to go either considering it is custom made for our cars.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

tein basics would be the best bang for the buck, $750. Iv'e seen them as low as $699 but you have to search. These would ride better than any strut coilover type setup/combination bec its a full coilover, not just the sleeve.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

myoung said:


> KYB GR-2's are nothing but OEM replacments.. nothing upgraded about them.
> 
> If you plan to do just springs.. The go with the Eibach.. can't go wrong there and you can rest assured they are the correct spring rates.
> 
> ...



i was looking for struts, i already have springs, which ones would be good?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> i was looking for struts, i already have springs, which ones would be good?


For a 95 nissan 200sx se-r?...best budget upgraded shocks/struts would be KYB AGX's


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

May not be the most popular suggestion, but knowing what I know now, I'd sell the springs and spring for the Tein Basics. The better ride quality is worth the extra $$$ to me.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I would not say the Eibach Prokit spring rates are well matched. I used to have them and my car would understeer pretty heavily. Not to mention that the rears are progressive rate. 400 lb/in front and 500 lb/in rear coilovers solved my understeer problem.


----------

